# how many nails per stud/plate joint?



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

when nailing studs to the sole or top plate for a wall BEFORE it is stood up, i.e. putting together the assembly on the floor, when shooting nails perpendicular through the sole/top plate and straight into the stud, is it necessary to use two nails or will one suffice?

when i framed my basement, i was nailing 2x4s right in their final setting, i.e. i wasn't assembling walls on the floors but 1 by 1, which didn't make perpendicular/straight into the stud kind of shots but more like toe nailing at an angle, i did use 2 nails for each joint. but i am now building a shed outside and it is different, since i will put each wall together before raising them.

thanks


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Use two nails. That will help keep the studs from twisting as they dry. Nails are cheap.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

1 nail per each nominal 2" of material, minimum of 2 to avoid the stud from twisting.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Build to minimum Code; http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_6_sec002_par005.htm

P.t. bottom plate on sill sealer (my suggestion) for capillary/thermal break (unless you used plastic v.b. under slab); http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com...ressure-treated-sill-plates-and-building-code 
Gary


----------



## TomB (Nov 16, 2010)

md2lgyk said:


> Use two nails. That will help keep the studs from twisting as they dry. Nails are cheap.


+1

That's pretty standard unless you have some kind of funky code you need to meet.


----------

